# Convertir proyector diapositivas a DIY



## Deltaeco (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola compañeros , hoy un amigo de mi padre me ha regalado un proyector de diapositivas, si como esas que teníamos en el cole , que le colocabas una cinta con negativos y se veía una por una ¡¡ Pues esas mismas, funciona, solamente lo que no funciona es la lámpara (está negra que da gusto) 24V 150W que no está nada mal, pero claro éste tipo de máquina no me sirve para nada... siempre y cuando... con piezas de ella se pueda convertir a un proyector DIY ¡¡

Tiene una cosa muy chula, porque el focus se regula eléctricamente, no son como las manuales y esa parte iría del ''10'' para la parte del focus del DIY. Tiene una lente frontal de 1:2,8 f=100mm (de verdad no se que significa...) AHORA , la pregunta del millón, ¿me serviría algo de ella (hablo del tema de las lentes) para fabricar un Proyector DIY ?  Les he sacado unas fotos para que vean el modelo que es, estoy buscando información para ver que ópticas hacen falta para realizar el proyector.. creo que me faltan dos Fresnel...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2012)

yo no tengo ni la menor idea,esta lindo el proyector


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 20, 2012)

HOLA JULIEN ¡ si esta lindo pero no tengo el carril para los negativos, por eso mismo me gustaria aver si se puede aprovechar para algo ... saludos ¡¡


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 27, 2012)

ponerle un pantalla lcd de un celular? sin la retroiluminacion, y haciendola transparente creo que tendria que andar, ahora el tema es que no se caliente con la luz, ah y hay pantallas de celular con mas definicion que las hd


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 27, 2012)

umm también es verdad, pero la cuestión que como hacerla para conectar un vídeo directo a ella, abra que realizare algún circuito controlador , según la pantalla.. ire investigando 

gracias ¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 27, 2012)

SI busca laminas de color podes genera una luz de boliche SUPER estrobo y sicodelic, si le compras de esa laminas trasnparente con fibrones de color indelebles y un poco de creatividad y acelerando la repeticion de la reproduccion de las diapositivas podes generar una caricatura GIF y si te das mania mas que eso, podes aprovechar la lente para reproducir cualquier imagen por medio de espejos para amplirla al aplicar la imagen de lo que quieras la tomara esta, pero tienes que estudiar optica eso cosa que se estudiaba en FISICA en la secundaria...

y por ultimo saludo y siempre que quieras hacer algo piensa en que te gustaria que sea...

exito con tu proyectoR  un saludo


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 27, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> SI busca laminas de color podes genera una luz de boliche SUPER estrobo y sicodelic, si le compras de esa laminas trasnparente con fibrones de color indelebles y un poco de creatividad y acelerando la repeticion de la reproduccion de las diapositivas podes generar una caricatura GIF y si te das mania mas que eso, podes aprovechar la lente para reproducir cualquier imagen por medio de espejos para amplirla al aplicar la imagen de lo que quieras la tomara esta, pero tienes que estudiar optica eso cosa que se estudiaba en FISICA en la secundaria...
> 
> y por ultimo saludo y siempre que quieras hacer algo piensa en que te gustaria que sea...
> 
> exito con tu proyectoR  un saludo



Gracias compañero, el tema mi idea era para cogerlo y utilizarlo como proyector DIY aunque le extraiga los componentes, pero lo de tener una lente tan pequeña... F=100 que me da la impresión que esos números indican que solo abrirá 1 metro al cuadrado.. pro eso mismo y seguramente que no me valdrá, la cuestión es como dices , cogerlo para proyectar efectos.

gracias compañero por tu opinion ¡¡ un abrazo


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 27, 2012)

te fijaste lo de las pantallas lcd, yo vi un lcd, de 17" que de le quemo la fuente de luz, lo pelaron, y lo metieron en un retroproyector el unico tema es que se veia al reves pero es cuestion de invertir la imagen y listo


----------



## maezca (Sep 27, 2012)

fijate esto talvez te pueda ser de inspiracion: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/15361900/Crear-Proyector-LCD-_paso-x-paso_.html  Vos ya tenes la parte de la luz y algunos lentes, no se si necesitas otros, eso investigalo. y para las imagenes fijate que usan un peque; monitor lcd desarmado, sin la iluminacion de la pantalla.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 28, 2012)

marianoarcas dijo:


> te fijaste lo de las pantallas lcd, yo vi un lcd, de 17" que de le quemo la fuente de luz, lo pelaron, y lo metieron en un retroproyector el unico tema es que se veia al reves pero es cuestion de invertir la imagen y listo



exacto compañero, hay miles de proyectores diy creado o fabricados a mano, por eso tengo esa idea 



maezca dijo:


> fijate esto talvez te pueda ser de inspiracion: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/15361900/Crear-Proyector-LCD-_paso-x-paso_.html  Vos ya tenes la parte de la luz y algunos lentes, no se si necesitas otros, eso investigalo. y para las imagenes fijate que usan un peque; monitor lcd desarmado, sin la iluminacion de la pantalla.



Ok el proyecto esta muy bien , pero la cuestión que en ese proyecto indica que la lente frontal no sirve la de los proyectores de diapositivas, pero por hacer la prueba no esta de mal, voy a buscar las fresnel que me hacen falta y aquí en casa tengo una tv de 7'' y creo que me va del 10, les seguiré informando


----------

